# EU-Thrall [H] Die neue Gilde bRainLag sucht für T5/T6



## Fridix (23. September 2008)

Hallo,

Die neue Gilde "bRainLag" sucht für den T5/T6 Content noch alle Klassen!!!
Wir sind im moment noch eine sehr kleine Gilde die im Aufbau ist um rasch SSC/TK zu raiden..
Je nach Equipstand der Leute wirds dann schnell nach BT/MH weiter gehen...
Eure Bewerbungen waren erfolglos und wollt trotzdem noch vorm Addon den Endcontent sehen dann seid ihr bei uns richtig, denn mit WOTLK werden wir dann so richtig durchstarten wollen!
Dann bewerbt euch unter http://brainlag.foren-city.de/

Was wir euch Bieten?
Die Gilde besteht erst seit kurzem und hat sich aus (bis jetzt wenigen) Membern zusammengeschlossen,
die vor dem Addon noch möglichst viel im T5/T6 Content erreichen möchten.

- Gildenleitung mit guter Erfahrung im Endcontent
- Nettes aber diszipliniertes Raidklima
- einen fixen Raidplatz bei T5/T6 Raids
- familiäres Gildenklima
- TS bald vorhanden


Was wir erwarten?
- Den WIllen, das bestmögliche aus eurem Char und dem Equipment herauszuholen
- Begeisterung für den PvE-Content
- Regelmäßige Teilnahme an Raids ( wobei Aktivität sehr wichtig ist)
- Langfristige Motivation (sehr wichtig)
- Spielverständnis
- TS, Headset und auch eine angemessene TS-Aktivität


Die Raidzeiten werden dann mit der Gilde zusammen festgelegt!!

Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt könnt ihr gerne auf unserer HP schauen und euch bewerben
oder ihr flüstert uns ingame an : Kiriya, Evergreen oder Nanoq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fridix (24. September 2008)

/push


----------

